# Glove odor



## caneyhead (Jan 5, 2009)

Anyone have tips on eliminating bad glove smell? I wash them, dry them thoroughly but they still smell by end of day. I refuse to toss them. Mainly it's the inserts. 

Thanks


----------



## SiKBOY (Oct 1, 2010)

caneyhead said:


> Anyone have tips on eliminating bad glove smell? I wash them, dry them thoroughly but they still smell by end of day. I refuse to toss them. Mainly it's the inserts.
> 
> Thanks


Stick them in the freezer and then sun them.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

SiKBOY said:


> Stick them in the freezer and then sun them.


What? I'm curious to hear your reasoning as to why that would work


----------



## dnguyenaz (Feb 10, 2010)

Lightly scrub them with baking powder. That stuff will rid anything of smell.


----------



## whizbonker (Oct 5, 2010)

glove odor


----------



## Puggy (Oct 7, 2010)

Fabreeze? Maybe shoe odour remover?


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Sounds like you have gloves that are getting soaking wet. Maybe upgrade to some gloves that are more waterproof and also more breathable. Removable liners should help too.


----------



## SiKBOY (Oct 1, 2010)

whizbonker said:


> same shit happens to me. the hands smell after a day of boarding too. must be from sweat, but they just smell odd. i'm sure you guys know that glove smell


I very rarely ever wear gloves because of this reason. My hands sweat a lot. If I have to wear gloves, I make sure that I take them off when I'm on the lift to air them out.

Wash them and then put them in the Freezer to kill all the bacteria that is in the gloves. Thats what gives the gloves a bad stench.


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

SiKBOY said:


> Wash them and then put them in the Freezer to kill all the bacteria that is in the gloves. Thats what gives the gloves a bad stench.


I hate to tell you this, but this does not kill bacteria.

To the OP, I would just buy new gloves. I had the same problem with my old gloves and no matter how many times I washed them or whatever, I couldn't get rid of the mild odor. In the end, I just got new gloves.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

I was curious if anybody had a genius solution but it doesnt sound that way....

Gloves are something I replace pretty much every season and I try to get a couple pairs so I don't over use and wear one out. To me gloves are something that needs replaced often.... Same can be said for a face mask but they're more easily cleaned for obvious reasons.

You just can't get all the skin cells and gunk out of gloves because of the shape and it's kinda nasty to hang on to a pair of shred gloves for years, I think.

Gloves just aren't that pricy


----------



## caneyhead (Jan 5, 2009)

If I could just replace the inserts I would. My gloves are level fly with the wrist gaurds. They are too expensive to give up on. There must b a solution. Maybe I'll try a light bleaching. Followed by freezing followed by uv lamp followed by exorcism


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Call Level and ask them what to do


----------



## SiKBOY (Oct 1, 2010)

DC5R said:


> I hate to tell you this, but this does not kill bacteria.
> 
> To the OP, I would just buy new gloves. I had the same problem with my old gloves and no matter how many times I washed them or whatever, I couldn't get rid of the mild odor. In the end, I just got new gloves.


Freezing kills some bacteria but not all of them.

Washing Gloves - forums.ski.com.au

Smelly gloves - Sherdog Mixed Martial Arts Forums

Like I said, take your gloves off after your run and air them out on the lift or eliminate the problem all together and just don't wear them! :thumbsup:


----------

